# My '12 Outty



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

So I had to upgrade from my orginal 05 PoPo 500HO due to some future problems, 

I bought this in mid march and headed with in a few weeks to mud nats. I saw several identical wheelers with some options I liked and disliked. I really wanted to a set of OL2s but had trouble finding the HD3s with OL2s when I bought these so I went with the Skinny/Wide 30inch backs. Muzzy exhaust and a DigiTuner. 1.5 spring spacers in it and trimmed fender wells.










Hope you enjoy.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm in love

KAWI RULES


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Could not have picked a better wheel to go with that color and style bike......Looks great man


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That is a very sharp looking bike!


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

:headbang: that this is sooo sick... i love those wheels


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm gettin one even if I get divorced over it. hey that might be a good plan.

KAWI RULES


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> I'm gettin one even if I get divorced over it. hey that might be a good plan.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Lol uh huh yeah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I think something's in the water......seems to be lots of that going on lately lol.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Its an easy decision!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice machine man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!!!!!


----------

